# My Portfolio Online



## fenderjaguar (Apr 22, 2012)

This is my main photography page. I have a ton of albums and try to do a little bit of everything. Thanks for checking it out.
Justin Williamson Photography | Facebook


----------



## fenderjaguar (Apr 22, 2012)

View attachment 6889View attachment 6890
 Here are a few example images that can be found on my page.


----------



## marmots (Apr 22, 2012)

all of your mages are very heavily processed, and not necessarily for the worse, but in most cases it would probably be better if it were toned down a bit, especially contrast

3,&4 are just on the edge of being acceptable

#1 is an hdr, and many people like that look in hdr's, but i think this has too much black clipping, and is very harshly lit because of that

#2 has far too much contrast, it just isn't pleasing to look at


----------

